# Back after forced to delete account



## MommaCosima

I had an old account under a different name here but glad to be back! I wish I could say which one I was, but I have to make sure I can't be tracked down again through here. (Ex fiance in prison, planned pregnancy before he completely changed.) I remember a bunch of you! 

Life has been crazy busy and my monster is four years old now! I also have a wonderful girlfriend and we've been discussing trying to conceive again in a year. It's really soon into the relationship but we both want at least one in the next couple of years and it's going to be a rather huge process to do so with two girls. So we've been up front from the get go that this is what we want to do after spending a year getting to know each other and moving in together in a few months. We'd only be starting the process next year, so it could be months or years before anything takes. 

I'm worried L won't be able to adapt as a sibling though, it's been just us two as a team for so long.


----------

